# Automator : Changer de résolution



## Gregoryen (10 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Alors voilà, j'ai un écran Philips 499P9H, seulement son gros défaut, c'est que lorsque je le mets en veille, et que je le sors de veille, je n'ai plus aucun son..

Pour cela il faut que j'ouvre le capot de mu MacBook, mais comme il est derrière et inaccessible c'est assez pénible, alors je vais dans les "préférences système > Moniteur " et je change la résolution et remets l'initiale, pour rafraichir l'écran.

L'action de rafraichir l'écran me remet le son...

J'aurais aimé automatiser cette tâche, j'ai essayé de faire enregistrer mes actions, mais il bloque.

Du coup je recherche un petit script pour qu'il puisse changer ma résolution, et remettre celle que j'avais avant.

Ma résolution actuelle est 5120 x 1440.

Merci pour votre aide et bon weekend !


----------



## Gregoryen (10 Juillet 2021)

J'ai trouvé une solution mais ça bloque quelque part.

*Étape 1 : Installer Homebrew (pour ensuite installer screen)*

`/bin/bash -c "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/install/HEAD/install.sh)"`

Source : https://brew.sh/index_fr

*Étape 2 : Installer Cscreen*

`brew install --cask cscreen`







Source : https://formulae.brew.sh/cask/cscreen

Comme pour l’étape précédente, il va télécharger le packet cscreen, au début, lorsque vous mettez cette commande, il n’y a pas forcément un retour rapide, on croit que c’est fini mais il faut patienter.

Ca peux prendre quelques minutes si vous aviez une petite connexion ADSL, mais c’est assez rapide.

_*Étape 3 :*_
Ouvrir Automator > Créer une application > Exécuter un script Shell

_*Mettre en ligne de commande:*_
Je met une autre résolution avant de revenir à celle par défaut
`cscreen -x 1920 -y 1080`



> _*Petite info : *_
> 
> Je rajoute pour ceux que ça interesse qu'on peut aussi modifier la fréquence de rafraîchissement de l'écran avec la fonction "-r".
> 
> ...



⚠️ Et c'est la que ça coince, le changement marche bien, mais quand je veux faire " cscreen -x5120 -y1440 " qui est ma resolution, j'ai un retour négatif :


> Using closest match
> Unable to configure display (1000)



Les autres résolutions marchent bien, sauf celle que je veux. Donc en quelque sorte cette solution est opérationnelle.


----------

